# Potentiell bescheuerter Plan einer Installation

## py-ro

Hallo,

vorneweg, für einfachere Lösungen, die keinen zweiten Rechner beinhalten wäre ich dankbar.  :Wink: 

Ich habe meine WS ein wenig mit Platten vollgestopft, diese will/habe ich per ZFS zusammen gefasst. Diese Daten sollen aber gleichzeitig im lokalen Netz, Remote über Netz und, jetzt kommt der Haken, unter Windows verfügbar sein.

Die ersten beiden Teile sind kein Problem.

Für letzteres könnte ich eine "normale" VM nutzen, aber ich hab nur eine Windows Lizenz und die Performance ist zum Zocken dann nicht ausreichend.

Also sieht mein Plan derzeit wie folgt aus:

Ein Minimal-System als KVM/XEN-Hypervisor, der ein virtuelles NAS und je nach gewünschten System ein Windows oder ein Arbeits-Linux startet. 

Um ordentlich Grafikperformance zu erhalten soll die Grafikkarte per PCI-Passthrough direkt an den entsprechenden Gast weitergereicht werden.

RAM und Prozessorkerne hat die Kiste genug.

Hat jemand so etwas in der Art bereits eingerichtet oder Erfahrung mit dem PCI-Passthrough und ein paar Tipps für mich?

Und wie bekomme ich den Wechsel der beiden Arbeitssysteme am besten hin, ohne alles zu rebooten?

Bye

Py

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

deine Vorhaben ist mir nach deiner Beschreibung nicht ganz klar.

Zu KVM und PCI Passthrough: Das Mainboard und die CPU muss dies unterstützen.

Bei mir läuft hier ein Rechner als 24/7 Server bei dem 1 Netzwerk und 1 WLan-Karte durchgereicht werden.

Funktioniert ganz gut wenn ASPM für diese PCIe Plätze deaktiviert ist.

Das Durchreichen einer Grafikkarte und das mit Performance dürfte noch nicht funktionieren.

cu

----------

## haegar87

Moin,

falls du an XEN denkst... das wird "aufregend".

Habe dasselbe versucht... erstmal Hardware zu finden, die VT-d (oder AMD Derivat) kompatibel ist (liegt hauptsächlich an der CPU), und I/O Virtualisation unterstützt (hier ist das Mainbord/BIOS gefragt) ist eine

Aufgabe für sich...

Sollte das geklappt haben, kannst du mit Glück/Gedult/Fummelei die Grafikkarte per VGA PCI Passthrough an den Gast (Windows) durchreichen... 

Der Gast kann dann zwar die Grafikkarte vollständig nutzen (das Wirtssystem aber nichtmehr!), allerdings ist die Performance trotzdem nicht mit einem nativen Windows zu vergleichen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich das Xen.Wiki, da gibts auch mehrere Artikel bezüglich PCI / VGA Passthrough  :Wink: 

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## Christian99

Hi, das ganze hatte ich auch mal vor, als ich mir meinen neuen rechner zugelegt habe. Schlussendlich ist es daran gescheitert, dass mein MainBoard kein IOMMU kann (so heißt die I/O-Virtualisierung, die Hägar schon erwähnt hat).

Die Prozessor virtualisierung können inzwischen fast alle (wenn du nicht gerade den billigsten Prozessor aus der Baureihe nimmst, sollte der das können). Auch bei den chipsätzen können inzwischen fast alle IOMMU, aber vorsicht: das kann (Mainboard-)Hersteller seitig deaktiviert werden. Und leider findet man da nur sehr selten angaben dazu. Googlen sollte helfen, wenn das Board nicht erst seit gestern verkauft wird.

Ich versteh nur nicht warum die grafikkarte dann weniger performance haben soll? da diese IOMMU direkt auf den Chipsatz läuft, dürfte das doch keine prozessorleistung kosten, und das wirtssystem gibt ja die kontrolle über die karte ganz auf, so dass es da keine probleme geben sollte, oder verpass ich da was?

----------

## py-ro

Also mein Board kann es ist ein 890FX Chipsatz, bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Muse anzufangen, ist D3 irgendwie dazwischen gekommen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

Was ich noch sagen wollte: da ich auch so diesen plan hatte unde er nicht funktioniert hat: ich bin mit wine sehr zufrieden. Die ham da seit Version 1.0 sehr große fortschritte gemacht haben. Es gibt kaum Spiele die da nicht gehen. Eventuell kannst du das auch mal probieren.

----------

## py-ro

Es geht nicht primär um Spiele und die die ich Spiele laufen aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mit Wine.

----------

## yuhu

Der Vollständigkeit-halber:

Ich habe das Durchreichen der Grafikkarte kurz angetestet und es hat zu meiner Überraschung sofort funktioniert. (KVM mit libvirt auf einem Intel-MoBo / vt-d)

Als nächstes werde ich mal eine Windows XP in einer VM aufsetzen und die Grafikkarte testen.

----------

## haegar87

Mahlzeit,

ich kann leider nicht aus "erster Hand" von der Performance der durchgereichten Grafikkarte sprechen, da mein XEN nicht so will, wie ich will...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Allerdings gibt/gab es diverse Videos (sind im XEN Wiki verlinkt) von erfolgreichen Aufbauten... dort sah die Performance aber im Vergleich zu Windows eher mau aus.

Kleine Randanmerkung zu XEN: 

Falls es beim kompilieren mit kryptischen Fehlermeldungen aussteigt (ab und zu ließt man Syntax error etc.), dann muss man wissen, dass XEN nicht mit python3 sondern nur mit python2 kompiliert werden kann. (Das hat mich eine Woche gekostet ^^)

Ich bin auf eure Ergebnisse gespannt, vielleicht versuch ichs dann auch nochmal  :Wink: 

Grüße,

haegar87

Edit:

Ich wollte letztes Mal schon fragen, habs aber verdrängt.. wie hast du deine Platten mit ZFS zusammengefasst... ich dachte immer gentoo unterstützt das nur per fuse?

----------

## py-ro

zfsonlinux ist als Live-Ebuild im Tree.

Davor hab ich es einfach selber kompiliert.

----------

## haegar87

Und gibts schon was neues?

Ich konnte halbwegs erfolgreich eine NVIDIA Geforce GT 218 an einen HVM Gast weiterreichen.

(Halbwegs erfolgreich, da leider nur zu erahnen ist, dass hinter den Grafikfehlern tatsächlich Text steht, aber ich hoffe, dass sich das mit erfolgreich installierten Treibern ändert!)

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## py-ro

Aktuell noch nicht, das Wetter war zu schön um in der Budde zu hocken  :Wink: 

----------

